# San Diego Custom Bicycle Show & Bike Swap meet - April 9, 2011



## harryschwartzman (Jul 8, 2008)

In conjunction with the San Diego Custom Bicycle Show, New York Bike Jumble will be running a Swap meet at the show venue on Saturday, April 9th from 10AM to 4PM.. 

The San Diego Custom Bicycle Show was originally conceived as way to showcase the work of small independent builders. The show has grown to include slightly larger builders, but each frame is still custom made for each buyer.

Come to look, come to plan your next frame or come to meet a frame builder. 

The event will showcase custom bicycles, bicycle components, apparel and bicycle accessories from all across the United States. 

There should also be an extremely targeted customer base that all but assures a successful day for vendors. That weekend in San Diego will not only host the Custom Bicycle Show, but will also host the 3rd annual Gran Fondo Colnago San Diego, drawing upwards of 4000 cyclists to the area. 

Registration for tables is here 

More information about the show is available here


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Wow...the year passes quickly, I look forward to this show. :thumbsup:
Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

WootWoot, I will be there for sure!


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Plan on tomorrow, any comments on this years show? Pics?

How is the parking?


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

Just got back from San Diego...

Overall, I'd give it a 7... there was some nice stuff there, but if you've been following the shows over the interwebs on a regular basis, there wasn't anything new that you really haven't seen.

I personally had a great chat with Steelman and there was some nice work from a couple of other builders (Vendetta, Nobilette, Taylor, Ybarola, etc...).

I don't have pics, but did see plenty of people with cameras, so be on the lookout in the usual places.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I wish he had planned things right so I coulda been there. But we didn't so I'm missing it.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I slept all day and didn't go on Sunday like I was supposed to. Guess my body was feeling more run down than I thought.


----------

